# Hussar Legacy X RTA



## Rob Fisher (4/12/20)

Ladies and Gentleman we finally have a Hussar RTA with airflow! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/12/20)

Just WOW!!!! Can't wait for more show and tell on this one Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/20)

This is a winner so far! The flavour is awesome! The build is simple! On my second build, I trimmed the coil legs before inserting them because cutting the legs is a bit tight afterwards. Wicking seems simple but I will have to play with more cotton methinks.

One negative is I can't use my beloved Siam Tower tips and had to search the collection for smaller drip tips... the one it comes with is way too short!

This is the first Hussar tank that I have gotten enough air and fully open the airflow is slightly more than a Dvarw DL with 3mm airflow plug.

Will play on the weekend for a final verdict!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/20)

Having played with the Hussar Legacy X for a few days I am happy to report that I have finally found another RTA that will be joining the permanent operational family! I needed to experiment a little with wicking and this one needs more than I'm used to. You need to wet the wicks well before filling otherwise you get a bit of leakage as the wick settles but I have that waxed now. Also, the top fill cap needs a little work to get it off but once you discover pushing the drip tip to the side it comes off easily. But the most important for me anyway is the flavour and airflow and it wins on both accounts! It's the first RTA in a long time to match up with my beloved OG Dvarw DL's! It won't be replacing the Dvarw family but it will most certainly be joining it! I am so glad I buggered up ordering and ended up with two by mistake... that was a big win!

Bottom line is that it's an RDA with a tank on top gravity fed... the vape is beautiful and moist! It comes with two sizes of the tank and both give exception flavour. The larger of the two will be the first RTA in years that will be going out and about with me today! It's a prawn special at Ray's today! Bazinga!

Fresh wick and clean coil done and ready to head to lunch! Boom!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

Great info Rob. Thank you. Will very likely pick one up.

I feel the same way about the Hussar Project X... as in, it being an RDA with a tank on top. Love my X's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Teunh (10/12/20)

I don't have a hussar in the collection. So maybe its time to get one. Just for the looks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/20)

Vapstor in France has stock! 

https://www.vapstor.fr/en/hussar-vapes-brand/2022-legacy-x-by-hussar-vapes.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

